# Who's Received a Covid Vaccine? Got Mine a Few Hours Ago.



## Remy (Dec 28, 2020)

So far, nothing adverse. Not even pain in the arm though I don't tend to get arm pain from vaccines. Second one in 21 days. Work was packed with employees getting theirs. (medical field) As far as I know, they have not made it mandatory. 

Anyone else got one yet?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 28, 2020)

I have not heard one word on how regular folks will get notified when they become eligible.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2020)

Good for you @Remy !

I'm one of those "regular folks", so it may not be until Feb or March.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Congratulations, Remy!  I'd love to get mine, but I'm one of the regular folks also, and who knows when my turn will come up?


----------



## jalou65 (Dec 28, 2020)

Congratulations!  Glad you're not experiencing any side effects.  I usually get a sore arm and some joint aches from vaccines.  Nevertheless I'm anxious for my turn.  Here in Ohio it sounds like it may be mid to late January for 65 and over.  I'm ready.


----------



## Chet (Dec 28, 2020)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Good for you @Remy !
> 
> I'm one of those "regular folks", so it may not be until Feb or March.





Sunny said:


> Congratulations, Remy!  I'd love to get mine, but I'm one of the regular folks also, and who knows when my turn will come up?


I'm just regular folk also but since I work with covid positive people, I guess we got bumped up. The woman asked me prior to the shot "have you knowingly been exposed to anyone with covid 19 in the past 2 weeks." I said "yes". The lady mentioned "I've got to get used to everyone here saying yes because it's usually no."

One of my co-workers mentioned today that her brother tested positive in Texas. He had gone to some kind of a holiday gathering.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

Remy said:


> So far, nothing adverse. Not even pain in the arm though I don't tend to get arm pain from vaccines. Second one in 21 days. Work was packed with employees getting theirs. (medical field) As far as I know, they have not made it mandatory.
> 
> Anyone else got one yet?


*We were offered one at work so I got it. I go for the second dose the 11th of January. It was explained to us that there might be a stronger reaction to the second dose as it is meant to boost your immune system a little more to fight a little more to strengthen it sorta. I hope I'm off that day in case I feel creepy. I had a few mild effects but nothing serious or dangerous to my knowledge.*


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have not heard one word on how regular folks will get notified when they become eligible.


I don't know and it's a good question. I'm no even sure what age they are making a priority. I've actually heard over 70 or 75 if I remember correctly. Hopefully sooner than later for those who want it.


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *We were offered one at work so I got it. I go for the second dose the 11th of January. It was explained to us that there might be a stronger reaction to the second dose as it is meant to boost your immune system a little more to fight a little more to strengthen it sorta. I hope I'm off that day in case I feel creepy. I had a few mild effects but nothing serious or dangerous to my knowledge.*


Thank you for the information. I got a handout today but honestly it's laying here and I haven't read it yet. Guess I should.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

Remy said:


> Thank you for the information. I got a handout today but honestly it's laying here and I haven't read it yet. Guess I should.


This was just what was explained to us by our CMO he's pretty good about communicating when we have questions. I plan to take this thing every year if they offer it unless my body decides not to tolerate it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

Also I don't know what kind of work you're doing but here they had to give us cards stating what brand we took and when we needed the next dose because the CDC doesn't have something called a NEX or something set up on the computers for them to log it so we'll leave the cards so they can put it in their database that we got it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

@fmdog44 check your dept. of health sites. they might announce it.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 28, 2020)

Vaccinations are expected to begin in Australia by end of February/beginning of March. Meanwhile we are concentrating on observing the COVID protocols. I went to a funeral in a church today. No singing permitted and a list of attendees was taken together with contact details. Afterwards back at the house the number of people for refreshments was limited to 10.


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2020)

Didn't feel a thing. No noticeable changes.  I'm kidding. Good luck.


----------



## 911 (Dec 29, 2020)

When I left the hospital, I was told that I have protection for at least 5-7 months against a reinfection, maybe longer. They haven't done enough studies on it yet to determine how long a patient who had COVID-19 will be protected.

However, since I have read that people have already experienced reinfections in less time, I don't know what to believe.

I am still having issues with my breathing, so yesterday, I went to the Pulmonologist. She told me that it may last another 3-4 months or my normal breathing could return tomorrow. It seems to me that there is a lot of uncertainty with this disease.

I saw my PCP last Friday and I asked him what medicines did I receive while I was a patient in the hospital. I was given Remdesivir, Vitamins C, D and Zinc, along with Azithromycin and Zofran all through an IV. I also received an unknown amount of liters of O2 and Xanax at night to relax me.

I feel like an old man walking around the house all day wearing a robe. No energy to do much of anything. Appetite hasn't returned yet, but I eat to survive. It's really been a slow go since I left the hospital. I am only taking Vitamins at home.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Sounds like the disease knocked the stuffing out of you, 911.  My sympathies, it sounds terrible.  Still, you survived, hooray for that!

Probably your body needs plenty of rest to fully recover, and you may be a little bit depressed also. Try to find fun ways to amuse yourself while at home - I know, sometimes that's easier said than done. I don't know what I'd do without Netflix, for example.

Take care of yourself, this too will pass!


----------



## Lakeland living (Dec 29, 2020)

Us normal people, can you define normal these days??
I take aspirin (81mg)  and vitamin D (3000 iu) , these show some results in fighting the covid in some hospitals and more tests are ongoing st


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

911 said:


> When I left the hospital, I was told that I have protection for at least 5-7 months against a reinfection, maybe longer. They haven't done enough studies on it yet to determine how long a patient who had COVID-19 will be protected.
> 
> However, since I have read that people have already experienced reinfections in less time, I don't know what to believe.
> 
> ...


Those symptoms may never go away. I hope you don't get reinfected. A gal at work that had it just this month was told to wait 90 days then she could have her vaccination.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

We haven't heard anything here from anyone about vitamins or supplements doing anything for anyone. Rest and give your body time to heal 911.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *We were offered one at work so I got it. I go for the second dose the 11th of January. It was explained to us that there might be a stronger reaction to the second dose as it is meant to boost your immune system a little more to fight a little more to strengthen it sorta. I hope I'm off that day in case I feel creepy. I had a few mild effects but nothing serious or dangerous to my knowledge.*


I am glad you changed your mind and decided to get it.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 29, 2020)

I got a medical exemption for work.  My sister got her first dose a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 29, 2020)

911 said:


> I saw my PCP last Friday and I asked him what medicines did I receive while I was a patient in the hospital. I was given Remdesivir, Vitamins C, D and Zinc, along with Azithromycin and Zofran all through an IV. I also received an unknown amount of liters of O2 and Xanax at night to relax me.
> 
> I feel like an old man walking around the house all day wearing a robe. No energy to do much of anything. Appetite hasn't returned yet, but I eat to survive. It's really been a slow go since I left the hospital. I am only taking Vitamins at home.



Praying your strength returns soon!  Were you taking Vitamin D3 before you got sick?


----------



## 911 (Dec 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Those symptoms may never go away. I hope you don't get reinfected. A gal at work that had it just this month was told to wait 90 days then she could have her vaccination.


Are you saying that my breathing may never return to normal? At nighttime when most of us relax and our breathing, blood pressure, etc. begin to slow down, my O2 level is averaging 88 since I left the hospital. (I was told to get an Oximeter and keep an eye on my O2 level.) The Pulmonologist said that I shouldn't worry about 88 at night, but I read otherwise online. This is all very confusing to me. I never indulged myself into studying about medical issues such as I have been exposed to lately. 

My PCP is also a friend of mine and he continues to be my mentor on such things, normally. However, he has been so swamped with COVID cases, seasonal flu cases and his normal day to day issues he involves himself with in the office that I really haven't had much time to speak with him. I know he is drained when he gets home in the evening, so I really have no desire to bother him with my issues. This whole mess has become very disconcerting.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2020)

We are both going for our 6 month checkup today at 2pm. It would be nice if he has the shots. I don’t know, but I doubt it.


----------



## 911 (Dec 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Praying your strength returns soon!  Were you taking Vitamin D3 before you got sick?


No. I wasn't taking any pills before I became ill. That all changed in a hurry. Here at home now, I am taking D3 and Zinc (15 mgs.) daily and I just finished taking some kind of antibiotic to prevent getting a second infection.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 29, 2020)

911 said:


> No. I wasn't taking any pills before I became ill. That all changed in a hurry. Here at home now, I am taking D3 and Zinc (15 mgs.) daily and I just finished taking some kind of antibiotic to prevent getting a second infection.


 
Prior D3 supplementation probably would've lessened the severity of your case according to studies.  Not helpful now, but you can spread the word to others!


----------



## 911 (Dec 29, 2020)

Pappy said:


> We are both going for our 6 month checkup today at 2pm. It would be nice if he has the shots. I don’t know, but I doubt it.


Pappy, I heard that they are going to be setting up clinics in Florida for anyone who holds a Medicare card and a Florida ID. I talked to a State Trooper in Florida and he was telling me about this, but didn't know when or where they were going to start. He said probably either Walgreens or CVS and maybe the doctor's office, if they can keep it cold enough. He thought the Florida Dept. of Health would start the clinics over around Ft. Lauderdale/ Miami area since so many older adults live in that area.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2020)

Rumor has it that CVS drug store will get them soon. Like you said, keeping product cold enough is a big problem.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

911 said:


> Are you saying that my breathing may never return to normal? At nighttime when most of us relax and our breathing, blood pressure, etc. begin to slow down, my O2 level is averaging 88 since I left the hospital. (I was told to get an Oximeter and keep an eye on my O2 level.) The Pulmonologist said that I shouldn't worry about 88 at night, but I read otherwise online. This is all very confusing to me. I never indulged myself into studying about medical issues such as I have been exposed to lately.
> 
> My PCP is also a friend of mine and he continues to be my mentor on such things, normally. However, he has been so swamped with COVID cases, seasonal flu cases and his normal day to day issues he involves himself with in the office that I really haven't had much time to speak with him. I know he is drained when he gets home in the evening, so I really have no desire to bother him with my issues. This whole mess has become very disconcerting.


I am on nighttime oxygen without it I am around 85.  I think you need to be on nighttime oxygen.  My doctor says it effects your brain and heart if you are below 90 at night.  My brain needs all the help it can get at this point in time .

You may be stuck with lung issues.  My son is still struggling with his oxygen levels which are 94 a lot, he still coughs a lot, and is still tired.  The tiredness is improving though.  He is now able to drive and get out a bit.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

911 said:


> No. I wasn't taking any pills before I became ill. That all changed in a hurry. Here at home now, I am taking D3 and Zinc (15 mgs.) daily and I just finished taking some kind of antibiotic to prevent getting a second infection.


Son got secondary infection and went on antibiotics as well.


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Also I don't know what kind of work you're doing but here they had to give us cards stating what brand we took and when we needed the next dose because the CDC doesn't have something called a NEX or something set up on the computers for them to log it so we'll leave the cards so they can put it in their database that we got it.


I got a card also and of coarse they will post it at work when the next vaccination clinic is. I wonder if this will be a yearly thing now?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 29, 2020)

Arizona just announced they are pushing those over 75 up in line. They are now in the same classification as teachers and law enforcement officers and will be able to receive the vaccine after the first phase of health care workers have been taken care of.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Arizona just announced they are pushing those over 75 up in line. They are now in the same classification as teachers and law enforcement officers and will be able to receive the vaccine after the first phase of health care workers have been taken care of.


And here I am, only 74.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Us normal people, can you define normal these days??
> I take aspirin (81mg)  and vitamin D (3000 iu) , these show some results in fighting the covid in some hospitals and more tests are ongoing st


Normal (younger & healthy) people are last in line. Age, serious health issues like diabetes, obesity, heart issues are head of the line whenever they get around to shooting up nonessential workers.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

Remy said:


> I got a card also and of coarse they will post it at work when the next vaccination clinic is. I wonder if this will be a yearly thing now?


*from what i'm hearing probably but i imagine it will depend on how long the shot protects us.*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

911 said:


> Are you saying that my breathing may never return to normal? At nighttime when most of us relax and our breathing, blood pressure, etc. begin to slow down, my O2 level is averaging 88 since I left the hospital. (I was told to get an Oximeter and keep an eye on my O2 level.) The Pulmonologist said that I shouldn't worry about 88 at night, but I read otherwise online. This is all very confusing to me. I never indulged myself into studying about medical issues such as I have been exposed to lately.
> 
> My PCP is also a friend of mine and he continues to be my mentor on such things, normally. However, he has been so swamped with COVID cases, seasonal flu cases and his normal day to day issues he involves himself with in the office that I really haven't had much time to speak with him. I know he is drained when he gets home in the evening, so I really have no desire to bother him with my issues. This whole mess has become very disconcerting.


*i'm saying it could be months before you feel better and there's the chance some of the damage may be permanent. this stuff is so hard on the body. they said it makes the lungs look like ground glass so that can't be good. just give your body time to rest and heal. try to get up and walk around the house every day and maybe gradually work yourself into longer walks but take it slow. should help your lungs if you can get up and move around more. just do your best but don't over do you know? keep an eye on your O2 sats. 

ever since the infection i had back in march which they never let me get tested for...my lungs haven't been the same. my copd and asthma got worse and now when i wake in the mornings my O2 is around 88 or 86. i have to start my breathing treatment right away. i've been so fatigued i've just spent months resting and letting my body do what it needs to recover. i am finally finding a little more get up and go. but it's been slow. i'm hoping if my arthritis doesn't start pulling some wise ass crap with me i can start my in home walking again. but for right now i'm just takin it easy because my full time job is really taking it outta me. so just sit tight and take care of yourself. we're older now and the healing is slower. *hugs**


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Arizona just announced they are pushing those over 75 up in line. They are now in the same classification as teachers and law enforcement officers and will be able to receive the vaccine after the first phase of health care workers have been taken care of.


*you gonna get it?*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Rumor has it that CVS drug store will get them soon. Like you said, keeping product cold enough is a big problem.


*they come in packaging that has a monitor in it. if the package gets too warm the monitor goes off. they take out what they need a little at a time. the pfizer one can be kept in a 40 degree fridge for 5 days. *


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

*also this is what was on a form we had to read at work...in case you're interested in knowing what's in the pfizer one. *

_WHAT ARE THE INGREDIENTS IN THE PFIZER-BIONTECH COVID-19 VACCINE? The Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine includes the following ingredients: mRNA, lipids ((4-hydroxybutyl)azanediyl)bis(hexane-6,1-diyl)bis(2-hexyldecanoate), 2 [(polyethylene glycol)-2000]-N,N-ditetradecylacetamide, 1,2-Distearoyl-sn-glycero-3- phosphocholine, and cholesterol), potassium chloride, monobasic potassium phosphate, sodium chloride, dibasic sodium phosphate dihydrate, and sucrose._

*and this is the ingredients in the moderna one...*

_WHAT ARE THE INGREDIENTS IN THE MODERNA COVID-19 VACCINE? The Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine contains the following ingredients: messenger ribonucleic acid (mRNA), lipids (SM-102, polyethylene glycol [PEG] 2000 dimyristoyl glycerol [DMG], cholesterol, and 1,2-distearoyl-sn-glycero-3-phosphocholine [DSPC]), tromethamine, tromethamine hydrochloride, acetic acid, sodium acetate, and sucrose._


----------

